# Unusual bonds that animals make....



## Vigilante

An European Lynx had a feline friend who came to visit her everyday at the Leningrad (St Petersburg) Zoo, the oldest zoo in Russia. The calico cat bonded with the Lynx on the first day they met. They have been inseparable since. Now they are living together at the Zoo.
 According to the local people, the calico was homeless and happened to find food in the lynxs enclosure. The lynx did not reject her, rather she became her best friend. It seems as if the cat needs the lynx as much as she needs her. The zoo adopted the cat so that she and her lynx friend could live together.
A homeless cat befriended a lynx at the St. Petersburg Zoo and they are now inseparable.​ 
















 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctarXVlDtXQ]The awesome friends in St. Petersburg Zoo / ????????? ?????? ? ????????? ???????? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

Mrs. H. shot the vid, I added the music. The song is actually called "Sleep Away". LOL


----------



## Vigilante

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-zGIS-WWZQ]Lizard Greets Man like a Dog! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante

In Kumamoto Prefecture, Japan, Momo the cat and Moko the rabbit like to take a walk with their human every day. (Youth.cn) They are inseparable. The neighbors call them &#8220;Brother and Sister.&#8221;
Momo watched Moko grow from a tiny baby rabbit and is very protective of him. When the human takes a walk outside, they tag along. These two buddies have brought a lot of fun to the neighborhood.
Sometimes, they get a visit from another cat that lives nearby according to Youth.cn. Moko is a bit shy, and always follows his best friend Momo for that extra companionship.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlCIGaQwpi4]?????????? ?????????? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante

Ned the cat is giving his ferrets a bath. They are best friends.
&#8220;Ned was introduced to his ferret buddies when he was only a few weeks old. They immediately accepted him as one of their own.&#8221;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgcFeeIdOvs]Ned giving the ferrets a bath - YouTube[/ame]

Then




Now


----------



## Vigilante

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwckFvvRXZI]World Most Unusual, Adorable, Cute, Lovely & Strange Friendship Between Animals of Different Species - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PoliticalTorch

That's really cute about those two females shacking up together in a great bonding love.

Here's another example of how two other female animals can also find love together. 

'Proud' Lesbian Penguin Couple Nesting Happily At Israeli Zoo - On Top Magazine | Gay news & entertainment


----------



## kiwiman127

Here's one from Facebook; a dog and a deer. Very cool video and worth the watch!

http://theilovedogssite.com/a-deer-...-the-footage-they-captured-stunned-the-world/


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Fascinating that its usually predator/prey but a dachshund and an African lion?

More photos and story at the link.

Bonedigger the crippled lion forms inseparable bond with Milo the miniature sausage dog - to the point where Milo cleans even helps clean his teeth! | Mail Online


----------



## skye

Gorgeous thread thank you Vigilante!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior

Vigilante said:


> World Most Unusual, Adorable, Cute, Lovely & Strange Friendship Between Animals of Different Species - YouTube



I have seen some of those videos and they are amazing.

Here are some more:
cat and owl - Bing Videos

Mr. G and Jellybean

I have goats and know they are extremely intelligent animals.  They are also extremely family oriented and I have one group five generations deep that "hang" together.


----------



## Vigilante

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtTu2QNBgso#t=33]Câlins entre un chat et un cheval - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Scout the kitty grew up with her buddy Charlie the dog. The two were inseparable. &#8220;The first night I brought her home at 5.5 weeks old, she couldn&#8217;t sleep unless she was nestled up to my doggy,&#8221; said the human via imgur.​ Scout the kitty loved him more than anything.​ 


&#8220;The first night I brought her home at 5.5 weeks old, she couldn&#8217;t sleep unless she was nestled up to my doggy.&#8221;​ 


She wanted to be with him all the time. He was very gentle with her like a brother.​ 


They ate together and she smelled and cleaned his ears.​ 


He loved it when she gave his ears a bath.​ 


Wherever he went, Scout followed.​ 


Charlie the dog crossed the rainbow bridge 2 weeks ago.  &#8220;Since he&#8217;s been gone, I&#8217;ve put the ipad on his dog bed and played videos of him for her.&#8221;​ 


&#8220;She watches, then curls up next to the iPad.&#8221;​ 


She misses her Charlie.​


----------



## Vigilante

Just hours after Tuna the cat met Max the new puppy, they couldn’t stop cuddling.
“You are my puppy now.”



Tuna and her puppy all grown up.


----------



## skye




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Scout the kitty grew up with her buddy Charlie the dog. The two were inseparable. &#8220;The first night I brought her home at 5.5 weeks old, she couldn&#8217;t sleep unless she was nestled up to my doggy,&#8221; said the human via imgur.​Scout the kitty loved him more than anything.​
> 
> 
> &#8220;The first night I brought her home at 5.5 weeks old, she couldn&#8217;t sleep unless she was nestled up to my doggy.&#8221;​
> 
> 
> She wanted to be with him all the time. He was very gentle with her like a brother.​
> 
> 
> They ate together and she smelled and cleaned his ears.​
> 
> 
> He loved it when she gave his ears a bath.​
> 
> 
> Wherever he went, Scout followed.​
> 
> 
> Charlie the dog crossed the rainbow bridge 2 weeks ago.  &#8220;Since he&#8217;s been gone, I&#8217;ve put the ipad on his dog bed and played videos of him for her.&#8221;​
> 
> 
> &#8220;She watches, then curls up next to the iPad.&#8221;​
> 
> 
> She misses her Charlie.​



Oh my!  How touching!  This one seriously brought tears to my eyes.  The poor kitty misses her best friend!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Jarlaxle

skye said:


>



Kitty, yer fired!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

I think you might like this.  There are a few strange animal friends here!  

15 Unusual Animal Friendships That Will Melt Your Heart Bored Panda


----------



## Luddly Neddite

The wolf who forgot to eat

A European wolf was captured in the mountains of Albania, in 2007. To feed him (get this!), the poachers gave him an old abused donkey, who had lost any value. The wolf was supposed to eat the donkey, but the two animals became best friends instead. Their surprising history became public and thousands wrote to the government to ask them to spare their lives. Albanian television covered the story and under enormous pressure, both animals were saved. 
Story received via: Ismahene Jarboui.


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> The wolf who forgot to eat
> 
> A European wolf was captured in the mountains of Albania, in 2007. To feed him (get this!), the poachers gave him an old abused donkey, who had lost any value. The wolf was supposed to eat the donkey, but the two animals became best friends instead. Their surprising history became public and thousands wrote to the government to ask them to spare their lives. Albanian television covered the story and under enormous pressure, both animals were saved.
> Story received via: Ismahene Jarboui.



Poor thing looks so mangy.


----------



## Darlene

Vigilante said:


> An European Lynx had a feline friend who came to visit her everyday at the Leningrad (St Petersburg) Zoo, the oldest zoo in Russia. The calico cat bonded with the Lynx on the first day they met. They have been inseparable since. Now they are living together at the Zoo.
> According to the local people, the calico was homeless and happened to find food in the lynxs enclosure. The lynx did not reject her, rather she became her best friend. It seems as if the cat needs the lynx as much as she needs her. The zoo adopted the cat so that she and her lynx friend could live together.
> A homeless cat befriended a lynx at the St. Petersburg Zoo and they are now inseparable.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]ctarXVlDtXQ[/MEDIA] awesome friends in St. Petersburg Zoo / ????????? ?????? ? ????????? ???????? - YouTube[/ame]


Animals are better than people. They accept without judgment (except cats, they're just assholes).
Forming these relationships are very common in the animal kingdom.
Check out this seeing-eye goat:


----------



## Vigilante

They are an unlikely pair. Both were adopted by Dr. Gary Spence at the Spence and White Veterinary Clinic in Tyler, Texas. Ever since they met, they haven’t missed their morning walk in two years. “They’re just, I mean, they’re buddies. Yea,” said Dr. Spence.
The two started their daily walk wandering the halls from the day Peepers arrived in the clinic. “Peepers came from, she belonged to two girls that were up at UT and this was going to be their apartment duck,” Dr. Spence said. However, it didn’t work out, so Peepers ended up at the clinic.
“I had an 8-month-old cat, Grayson, at the time, that adopted her.”
“They sleep together. They play together. she does this dance to her. That’s her little Grayson dance. And, I mean, they’re just best friends,” he added.
“The cat took the duck under his wing and raised her and they’re best friends.”
“There’s really some weird pairings that will occur. And, you know, this one needed a friend and Grayson needed a friend at the time and they just buddied up.”
*
Meet Grayson the cat and Peepers the duck. They are an unlikely pair. Ever since they met, they haven’t missed a single morning walk in two years.*



*Grayson is a cat adopted by Dr. Gary Spence. He adopted Peepers the duck when she arrived in the clinic.*



*“There’s really some weird pairings that will occur. And, you know, this one needed a friend and Grayson needed a friend at the time and they just buddied up.”*


----------



## Vigilante

Two cats and a duck adopted each other after they were taken in by a family this year. They share an incredible bond.
After Katie Stulc and her husband Nick DuFoe lost their black lab Minnie, they were heart broken, and knew they couldn’t get another dog anytime soon, but they still wanted some pets.
When they heard about two kittens that needed a home, they took them in, but that’s not all.
“Another one of my friends posted on her Facebook that she had ducks, and I’m like… ‘that’d be kind of fun.'”
The family introduced Penny the duck chick to their two cats, Sheldon and Leonard. The two ginger brothers quickly accepted Penny as part of the gang.
When the cats come to hang out with Penny in the morning, they head right to her nest. They spend the day together in the yard sitting in the sun or just wandering around, and when the sun goes down Penny goes back to her crate.
“Hangin’ out… that’s what they do,” said Katie.
*[Scroll down for video]
Two cats and a duck have adopted each other and share a special bond. Meet Sheldon and Leonard the cats and Penny the duck.*



*They were taken in by Katie Stulc and her husband Nick DuFoe after they lost their black lab.*



*Every morning when the cats come out to the yard, they head right to Penny’s nest.*



*They spend the day sitting in the sun or just wandering in the yard.*



*This is them cuddling together in a pet carrier.*


----------



## Vigilante

This kitty and his Corgi share a special bond. “My cat and corgi are best friends,” said the human.


----------



## Roadrunner

Vigilante said:


> An European Lynx had a feline friend who came to visit her everyday at the Leningrad (St Petersburg) Zoo, the oldest zoo in Russia. The calico cat bonded with the Lynx on the first day they met. They have been inseparable since. Now they are living together at the Zoo.
> According to the local people, the calico was homeless and happened to find food in the lynxs enclosure. The lynx did not reject her, rather she became her best friend. It seems as if the cat needs the lynx as much as she needs her. The zoo adopted the cat so that she and her lynx friend could live together.
> A homeless cat befriended a lynx at the St. Petersburg Zoo and they are now inseparable.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]ctarXVlDtXQ[/MEDIA] awesome friends in St. Petersburg Zoo / ????????? ?????? ? ????????? ???????? - YouTube[/ame]




Misery enjoys company???

In the 21st century, there is no excuse for zoos.


----------



## Roadrunner

gallantwarrior said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Most Unusual, Adorable, Cute, Lovely & Strange Friendship Between Animals of Different Species - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen some of those videos and they are amazing.
> 
> Here are some more:
> cat and owl - Bing Videos
> 
> Mr. G and Jellybean
> 
> I have goats and know they are extremely intelligent animals.  They are also extremely family oriented and I have one group five generations deep that "hang" together.
Click to expand...

An owl ate a cat of mine when I was a kid.

Just swooped down, and took him off.

I found his head while raking leaves.


----------



## Vigilante

Roadrunner said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Most Unusual, Adorable, Cute, Lovely & Strange Friendship Between Animals of Different Species - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen some of those videos and they are amazing.
> 
> Here are some more:
> cat and owl - Bing Videos
> 
> Mr. G and Jellybean
> 
> I have goats and know they are extremely intelligent animals.  They are also extremely family oriented and I have one group five generations deep that "hang" together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An owl ate a cat of mine when I was a kid.
> 
> Just swooped down, and took him off.
> 
> I found his head while raking leaves.
Click to expand...


An excellent example why you DON'T allow your cat outside once they have become tame!


----------



## Roadrunner

Vigilante said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Most Unusual, Adorable, Cute, Lovely & Strange Friendship Between Animals of Different Species - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen some of those videos and they are amazing.
> 
> Here are some more:
> cat and owl - Bing Videos
> 
> Mr. G and Jellybean
> 
> I have goats and know they are extremely intelligent animals.  They are also extremely family oriented and I have one group five generations deep that "hang" together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An owl ate a cat of mine when I was a kid.
> 
> Just swooped down, and took him off.
> 
> I found his head while raking leaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An excellent example why you DON'T allow your cat outside once they have become tame!
Click to expand...

I don't have animals in my house.

I have learned to tolerate my GF's cats in her house.

Rather, they learned to tolerate me in their house.


----------



## Vigilante

Roadrunner said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Most Unusual, Adorable, Cute, Lovely & Strange Friendship Between Animals of Different Species - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen some of those videos and they are amazing.
> 
> Here are some more:
> cat and owl - Bing Videos
> 
> Mr. G and Jellybean
> 
> I have goats and know they are extremely intelligent animals.  They are also extremely family oriented and I have one group five generations deep that "hang" together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An owl ate a cat of mine when I was a kid.
> 
> Just swooped down, and took him off.
> 
> I found his head while raking leaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An excellent example why you DON'T allow your cat outside once they have become tame!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have animals in my house.
> 
> I have learned to tolerate my GF's cats in her house.
> 
> Rather, they learned to tolerate me in their house.
Click to expand...


Give them catnip upon your arrival at her home, the cats won't have to  tolerate you, they simply won't give a shit if you are there or not!


----------



## Roadrunner

Vigilante said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Most Unusual, Adorable, Cute, Lovely & Strange Friendship Between Animals of Different Species - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen some of those videos and they are amazing.
> 
> Here are some more:
> cat and owl - Bing Videos
> 
> Mr. G and Jellybean
> 
> I have goats and know they are extremely intelligent animals.  They are also extremely family oriented and I have one group five generations deep that "hang" together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An owl ate a cat of mine when I was a kid.
> 
> Just swooped down, and took him off.
> 
> I found his head while raking leaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An excellent example why you DON'T allow your cat outside once they have become tame!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have animals in my house.
> 
> I have learned to tolerate my GF's cats in her house.
> 
> Rather, they learned to tolerate me in their house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give them catnip upon your arrival at her home, the cats won't have to  tolerate you, they simply won't give a shit if you are there or not!
Click to expand...



They love me now.

I talk to my (our) cats on the phone every day.

Which reminds me, time to call the GF and the kitties.


----------



## Vigilante

Cat Momma and Her Three ‘Yellow Kittens’


----------

